# What's in your custom mixed goat feed?



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Title says it all: what's in your custom mixed (not store bought) goat feed? What grains do you buy to make your feed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine is:
BOSS
Oats
Barley 
Alfalfa pellets 
And Blue Seal Sunshine Plus(like calf manna)


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Shredded beat pulp, boss, alfalfa pellets, oats, I think next time ill add barley too. But I give this to everyone horses goat calf even the chickens get in on it!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

How much of each? I'm trying to learn more about the different grains and what they bring (nutritionally) to the table.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Equal parts sprouted oats and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

You sprout them to bring out more nutrition and to make them easier to digest, right? Are there other reasons too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> You sprout them to bring out more nutrition and to make them easier to digest, right? Are there other reasons too?


Yes. The oats are dirty and I have to wash them anyway. I also put a splash of ACV in the water when I soak it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine is:
> BOSS
> Oats
> Barley
> ...


My parts are this (in the order listed above)

1 part
3 parts
3 parts 
9 parts
2 parts


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I have Nigerians and am curious about how much of this mix you give your does- unbred, bred and in milk.


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

We have Nigerians, and got our feed recipe from the lady we bought them from:

5 parts Caprine Challenger
1 part EZ-Pels
1 part BOSS
1 part Oats

Once the does are confirmed pregnant, we slowly change the Caprine challenger to 5 parts Poulin Grain Mare and Foal. Once we're mailing and babies are weaned, that 5 parts changes over to dairy goat pellets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How do the EZ-Pels work for you? I was looking at them a while ago..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

desertlily said:


> I have Nigerians and am curious about how much of this mix you give your does- unbred, bred and in milk.


Who are you asking?

I feed by condition.. So it really on depends on the goat..

Dry, unbred, does just get a bit to keep them quiet and happy  make them feel as if they got something


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

We love the EZ-Pels - keeps their coats healthy and nice.

I've been considering adding kelp meal, as I've heard a lot of people rave about it in their goats feed


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine is:
> BOSS
> Oats
> Barley
> ...





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My parts are this (in the order listed above)
> 
> 1 part
> 3 parts
> ...


 This mix should only be used in these proportions with a hay that contains clover or alfalfa. If feeding straight grass you need to add twice to three times the amount of alfalfa pellets or feed them separately as at least half their hay ration.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I use equal parts of the following:
Calf Manna
Beet Pulp Pellets
Alfalfa Pellets
Boss 
Goat Pellets
This is my first winter using this mix and I am getting great results.


What is EZ-Pels?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, my *hopefully* pregnant girl gets:
2 parts oats
2 parts calf manna
1 part sweet feed(as soon as I use up this last bag I have, I won't use any sweet feed)

And my wether gets just oats. I feed free choice alfalfa pellets, and limited grass hay.


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

When you all say BOSS is that black oil sunflower seeds? The only thing I can find of that here is packaged for bird food. The only ingredient listed is Boss but I didn't know if I could feed it to the goats. Anyone know?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

paula2138 said:


> When you all say BOSS is that black oil sunflower seeds? The only thing I can find of that here is packaged for bird food. The only ingredient listed is Boss but I didn't know if I could feed it to the goats. Anyone know?


Yeppers, that's what many people feed as it's the most widely available. Some areas have big 50 lb bags available for a better price, but most only supply "bird food" sizes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

As long as it is not coated with anti-sprouting chemicals. It should say on the bag...


----------

